# 66 Lemans door panels



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

Was wondering if the depressions for the GTO or Lemans emblems on the door panels are the same dimensions for both? The PO installed new door panels (very poorly, I might add...had to remove and re-work every possible aspect you could imagine for them to look right). Now I want to finish the details. Is there a difference between the panels for a '66 Lemans and GTO? (Want new emblems).The depressions on the car seem wide-have seen the GTO emblems and those are wide. Can't seem to get a good picture of any Lemans door panel emblems though. also, is there a difference from hardtop to a convertible? Thanks.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*door panel emblem*

Well, I've looked at thousands (it seems) of photos of door panels. Most photos seem to be taken from the opposite side of the car and looks slightly out of focus.(For the Lemans, that is -tons of clear pics on the GTO's) I've looked at hundreds of door panel images of repro door panels, and didn't see a one with the diamond imprint (as mine has) where the emblem is supposed to be placed. This panel I have looks like it has the correct lines for a '66. Now, the diamond shaped impressions I've seen for the GTO's all have that wide look,(you can almost see the outline of the impression under the badge) and would fit like a glove inside of the depression. On one Lemans photo I saw, it certainly looked like like the Lemans badge was wide, but then again, this shot was from the opposite side of the car, and was slightly blurry.(All the reproduction badges for Lemans look thin) Before I go and blow $60 for badges that are incorrect, were there differences between those diamond impressions for the Lemans and GTO's? Someone must have gone through this business before me, right? Thanks!!!!!


----------

